# Proud new owner of a Sog Seal Pup!



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I have been wanting a good fixed blade. Was interested in the smaller k bar. 
But they carry the sog at wal mart and I got for $45 after old ladys discount


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Any opinions/prior exp?


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't think you can go wrong by with SOG. I've cut many people out of upside down cars with my SOG multitool.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't own this, it looks nice though. SOG has a good rep. no doubt. The partially serrated edge is handy, but makes for a more complex sharpening job. For 45 bucks I think it is worth it, let us know how you like it.


----------



## flaprepper (Dec 11, 2012)

I own the SOG as well. Very pleased.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I bought one last week lightly used.I immediately buffed all that odd coating off.
that pouch holds a multitool perfectly.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I've had one for a few years now. It's ended up in the wife's GHB. As far as I'm concerned, it's a great knife. I would prefer a non serated model.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

The SOG Seal Pup Elite is the knife I carry while backpacking. It's taken all the punishment I can throw at it, and it's handled it great. The thing is very reliable. I don't think you'll have any problems or regrets.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Its sharp. My finger agrees with me ouchie.... I got a lil boo boo now... Lol


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Magus said:


> I bought one last week lightly used.I immediately buffed all that odd coating off.
> that pouch holds a multitool perfectly.


Yes a small multi tool will fit.
I have a mini light in the pouch. 
But I need a wet stone.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Be careful which stone you pick up, if the coating on the blade is a Teflon finish it has been known to gum up a traditional wet stone when sharpening. Diamond sharpening "stone" and water is the way to go.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

fishparts2003 said:


> Be careful which stone you pick up, if the coating on the blade is a Teflon finish it has been known to gum up a traditional wet stone when sharpening. Diamond sharpening "stone" and water is the way to go.


Roger that


----------

